# Just bought a brand new P2000SK V2 LEM .40 Cal~!



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

I just bought a brand new P2000SK V2 LEM .40 Cal and want to show it off (of course)! I have two holsters for it at the moment:

1. Tucker "The Answer" IWB leather/kydex hybrid.

2. Milt Sparks VMII in cordovan horsehide with sharkskin trim!

I am having a hard time deciding which holster is my favorite, the Tucker rides lower so it is slightly more concealable and maybe a tiny bit more comfortable, but the VMII is just so freaking good looking. I adore it, along with the P2000SK...

Now for some pictures~!

Milt Sparks VMII IWB holster made in Cordovan horsehide with sharkskin trim:




Tucker "The Answer" leather/kydex hybrid IWB holster:






Anyways, I just wanted to share some pictures from another H&K fan!

Best of luck and *be safe*,

Kevin


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

nice, can't really tell you have it tucked away.
How's the LEM trigger?


----------



## kashton (Sep 8, 2007)

The LEM trigger is great. I originally disliked it because I shot a P2000 LEM at the range and didn't like the feel of it. I took the dive and bought this in LEM even though the first LEM I shot I didn't like so well. It turned out to be a good decision. I love it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard to beat Milt Sparks holster in my book. They both look like they will do the job just fine. Good luck with your choice.


----------

